# Does spouse also require IELTS test



## AB2014 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I am looking to apply as the primary applicant for Express entry and will be taking my IELTS exam in early Feb. Does my wife also need to take the IELTS exam or is it only me as primary applicant?

Many thanks.


----------



## yadav.sndeep (Aug 21, 2013)

Yes, Seeing the new scoring system in express entry , it is best if the spouse also have IELTS and ECA completed. There are additional points for both which are more than 50.


----------



## AB2014 (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks Yadav


----------

